# Dialling in with different beans



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi

I'm using a DTP and newly acquired Smart Grinder Pro. I dialled in initially with Coffee Compass Mystery beans (about 25 days since roast) and got great consistency and extraction with the grinder on setting 11.

Today I changed to HCR Workhorse (12 days old) using same variables but it choked the machine. I eventually got a decent tasting shot by reducing quantity by about a gram and increasing grind to 14.

So can I take a basic understanding that fresher beans require coarser grinds? Is there a general rule of thumb people use to judge roast age/grind size? And just to help my brain accept this can someone explain why? Is it to do wit carbon dioxide?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jen1979 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm using a DTP and newly acquired Smart Grinder Pro. I dialled in initially with Coffee Compass Mystery beans (about 25 days since roast) and got great consistency and extraction with the grinder on setting 11.
> 
> ...


Different beans will require a different grind. Even the same bean from the same roaster may need tweeking between batches.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Adding to what has already been said, it gets even more confusing that even the same bean from the same batch will (likely) require a change in grind setting, the longer the bean sits around. Although freezing (IMO) can be beneficial to save a bean going stale.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

The darkness of the roast also has an impact on grind settings. I would go as far as to say that the same batch from the same roaster may need to be tweaked depending on the ambient temperature, relative humidity etc. From experience grinder adjustments are just one of those things you need to accept when preparing espresso. Also remember when adjusting the grind settings to purge the grinder for a couple of seconds to make sure that what goes into the portafilter is at the new grind setting.


----------



## dunc (May 24, 2018)

I have the same set up as you and have probably tried about 10 different types of beans now from 4 days old to a couple of months and have never managed to get my Sage DTP to take anything finer than 15. Most have been up around 18, whereas grinding at setting 12 on the last lot of beans was perfect for my AeroPress.

To answer you question, fresh coffee definitely requires a finer grind...


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

dunc said:


> To answer you question, fresh coffee definitely requires a finer grind...


I find the opposite to be true. I have to move the setting on the Niche up to 2 points finer if the beans are 25 days and over compared to less than 10. This is with all varieties and roast levels.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I normally find, fresh needs finer (for 2-3 days), then coarser then finer again...through the aging cycle over 3 weeks after opening.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I suspect it varies according to the bean. Definitely coarser as they age on the bean I mostly use. Others may not be around long enough to tell and with those I am usually messing with grinder settings anyway unless I have bought them before.

I've tried storing in the fridge and more recently airscape to see if it changes anything. My next batch is currently all in an airscape.

John

-


----------



## Kentboy (Feb 16, 2016)

Interesting to see this as I was wondering the same thing. I bought a kilo of rwanda liza from horsham on 12th December and seemed to be getting it just right for about three weeks, but recently have had to make the grind finer and think I am still under extracting - tastes sour as espresso and not great crema. Thought something had gone wrong but sounds like just the beans aging.


----------

